#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Συνδυασμός q, ικανοτικού και επάρκειας τοιχωμάτων

## sundance

διώροφα χωρίς μαλακό:

*Α)* ως προς q
1) q=3,5
2) q=1,5
*
B)* ως προς ικανοτικό
1) με
2) χωρίς

*Γ*) ως προς τοιχώματα
1) με επάρκεια
2) χωρίς 


Το αυτό και για συνήθη πολυώροφα. 

(στα πολυώροφα πιστεύω η συνήθης πρακτική είναι επάρκεια χωρίς ικανοτικό με q=3 ή q=3,5)

----------


## sundance

Κάποια άποψη?

----------


## Xάρης

Προσωπικά δεν κατάλαβα το ερώτημά σου.

----------


## sundance

Εννοώ συνήθως για τυπικές οικοδομές ποιο από τα Α, Β, Γ επιλέγετε για 2ώροφα και πολυώροφα κτίρια αντίστοιχα?

----------


## Xάρης

Για διώροφα και σεισμική ζώνη Ι (α=016):
Α) q=1,50 ή και 1,00
Β) χωρίς ικανοτικό
Γ) φροντίζω να υπάρχει επάρκεια τοιχίων

Ο μαλακός όροφος ακόμα και αν δεν υπάρχει τώρα μπορεί να υπάρξει στο μέλλον μέσω μιας ανακαίνισης.

----------

sundance

----------


## sundance

Με κάλυψες!

Και για πολυώροφα?

Να υποθέσω:

A) q=3,5 ή 3
Β) χωρίς ικανοτικό
Γ) με επάρκεια

----------


## Xάρης

Τετραώροφα και πάνω και σεισμική ζώνη Ι (α=016):
Α) q=3,50 ή 3,00. Σπάνια 2,5 σε περίεργα "κτήρια".
Β) χωρίς ικανοτικό
Γ) φροντίζω να υπάρχει επάρκεια τοιχίων πάντα.

Τα τριώροφα είναι μπαλαντέρ. :Χαρούμενος: 

Τα παραπάνω είναι γενικές καταστάσεις και πάντα υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις προς τη μια ή την άλλη πλευρά.

----------

sundance

----------


## sundance

Σε 2ροφο χωρις pilotis και χωρις καποιες ιδιομορφιες (πχ εσοχες κλπ), το θεωρειτε υπερβολικο να εχω επαρκεια? 

(λυνω με q=1.5)

επισης σε τετοια χαμηλα κτιρια, σας βγειναι με λιγα τοιχεια η επαρκεια συνηθως? στο συγκεκρομενο απαιτουνται 3 και 4 αντιστοιχα σε διευθυνση Χ και Ψ.

----------


## konpap5

Ικανοτικος σημαινει τσαμπα οπλισμος εκει που δεν χρειαζεται.
Καλυτερη εκμεταλλευση του υλικου προκυπτει με την δημιουργια μικτων συστηματων.
Προσοχη στην δυνατοτητα διαστασιολογησης των τοιχωματων διοτι συνηθως δεν μπορουμε να βαζουμε οσα θελουμε
Για τα q ειναι καλο να μην φθανουμε στις μεγιστες επιτρεπομενες τιμες.Στο σκυροδεμα εκτιμω οτι 3 ειναι δοκιμο.

----------

